# Halloween Maze Blueprint



## 1313mockingbirdlane (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello All,

For the first time we are going to be converting our outdoor haunted house into a REAL Maze. Our footprint to work in is a 36' wide by 64' rectangular area. In the past it has always been set up as a haunted house, but this year we want to do a real maze; so I am wondering if anyone has a past or working blueprint that we can use as a sample or adapt to our size allocation. Also any do's and don'ts, being that is a maze and people can get lost in; not our usual traffic of straight through and out the back. Anything would be appreciated. Thank a bunch in advance.

Cal


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Google "Maze Generator". You'll find lots of choices. Here's one.
http://www.mazegenerator.net/


----------



## sbrooks (Feb 6, 2015)

http://www.thenevermoor.com/2017/11/how-to-build-modular-maze-panels/

THis is what we did, the paul nelsons web site is not working to day but you can see how it was done on the nevermoor site. Our maze is about 50 x 50 and we expect to expand it this year. I use wood strips to stabilize and brace, not the rope because we may have ours up over a month at a time.


----------

